# ما الفرق بين الرسول والنبي ؟



## فؤاد الحزقي (4 مارس 2016)

سلام

اريد الاستفسار عن معنى رسول ونبي لان الامر مختلط ..

فالنبي مثلا  حسب ما قرأت هو الأخبار عن الله وخفايا مقاصده وعن الأمور المستقبلية ومصير الشعوب والمدن والأقدار بوحي خاص منزل من الله على فم أنبيائه .

طيب بالنسبة للرسول مثل رسل المسيح الذين لقبوا رسل الم يكن ينطبق عليهم ما ذكر اعلاه ؟
الم يبلغوا رساله المسيح ويتنبأون ويصنعون المعجزات ويكتبون ما يوحي اليهم فيه ؟

ولكن هناك انبياء في سفر التكوين لقبوا بانبياء ولم يكن ينطبق عليهم ما ذكر اعلاه مثل نوح وابراهيم ..!

وبالنسبة لايوب . ونحن نعلم سفر ايوب الذي كتبه بوحي من الله فهو يلقب نبي ولكن لم يكن له رساله ولا تبليغ !


----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2016)

هناك بعض الشخصيات في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس ليسم أنبياء في المفهوم المسيحي، إنما اعتبروا أنبياء عند غير المسيحيين. مثل: آدم، أيوب، نوح وغيره....  وهذا أمر لا شأن لنا به. ما يهمنا هو مفهومنا للكتاب المقدس.

رسل السيد المسيح رسلا لأن السيد اختارهم وأرسلهم  ليتلمذوا جميع الأمم. أرسلهم إلى العالم لكي يوصلوا رسالة الخلاص. عملوا العجائب باسم المسيح وهذا لا يجعلهم أنبياء لأن عصر النبوة أنتهى بمجيئ السيد المسيح.

كلمة رسول إذن تعني المُرسل للقيام بعمل ما، سواء توصيل رسالة أو تتميم عمل. 

أما النبي هو أيضا رسول وصلت إليه كلمة الله لكي يعلنها، سواء كانت رسالة الى شعب الله، أو نبوءة عن حدث مستقبلي كما تنبأ جميع أنبياء العهد القديم بمجيئ السيد المسيح.

بإختصار ليس كل رسول نبي، وليس كل من تنبأ رسولا.


----------



## grges monir (6 مارس 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> هناك بعض الشخصيات في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس ليسم أنبياء في المفهوم المسيحي، إنما اعتبروا أنبياء عند غير المسيحيين. مثل: آدم، أيوب، نوح وغيره....  وهذا أمر لا شأن لنا به. ما يهمنا هو مفهومنا للكتاب المقدس.
> 
> رسل السيد المسيح رسلا لأن السيد اختارهم وأرسلهم  ليتلمذوا جميع الأمم. أرسلهم إلى العالم لكي يوصلوا رسالة الخلاص. عملوا العجائب باسم المسيح وهذا لا يجعلهم أنبياء لأن عصر النبوة أنتهى بمجيئ السيد المسيح.
> 
> ...


معلهش امة مش وضحت عندى قوى الحتة دى
يعنى ايوب مثلا اللى لية سفر بحالة فى الكتاب المقدس باسمة ماذا يطلق علية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> معلهش امة مش وضحت عندى قوى الحتة دى
> يعنى ايوب مثلا اللى لية سفر بحالة فى الكتاب المقدس باسمة ماذا يطلق علية ؟؟؟؟؟؟



أيوب نطلق عليه " البار " ..
وسفر أيوب سفر من الأسفار الشعرية او الأدبية ..


----------



## ohannes (6 مارس 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> هناك بعض الشخصيات في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس ليسم أنبياء في المفهوم المسيحي، إنما اعتبروا أنبياء عند غير المسيحيين. مثل: آدم، أيوب، نوح وغيره....  وهذا أمر لا شأن لنا به. ما يهمنا هو مفهومنا للكتاب المقدس.
> 
> رسل السيد المسيح رسلا لأن السيد اختارهم وأرسلهم  ليتلمذوا جميع الأمم. أرسلهم إلى العالم لكي يوصلوا رسالة الخلاص. عملوا العجائب باسم المسيح وهذا لا يجعلهم أنبياء لأن عصر النبوة أنتهى بمجيئ السيد المسيح.
> 
> ...



اية ( متى 17:5)
لا تظنو اني جئت لاتقض الناموس او الاتبياء ما جئت لانقض بل  لاكمل
.
.
إلا ان كان الفهوم قد تغير  مع العولمة .... وسمح بالنقد


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> اية ( متى 17:5)
> لا تظنو اني جئت لاتقض الناموس او الاتبياء ما جئت لانقض بل  لاكمل
> .
> .
> إلا ان كان الفهوم قد تغير  مع العولمة .... وسمح بالنقد



ما علاقة تعليقك اخى الحبيب برد الأم أمة ؟


----------

